# Ich kann Apache nicht über den Browser aufrufen



## mechtempler (4. April 2005)

Hallo ich hoffe es kann mir hier jemand helfen!
Ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet Apache, hab mir die Serverversion 2.0.53 installiert gestartet und im browser http://localhost eingetragen und was kamm seite kann nicht angezeigt werden im IE unter opera das die verbindung zum server nicht hergestellt werden konnte.
Kann mir irgend jemand hier helfen Bitteeeeeeeeee!

Mfg mechtempler


----------



## won_gak (4. April 2005)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass dein Apache nicht läuft.
OS?
Inhalt error.log?


----------



## Gumbo (4. April 2005)

Sonst könntest du auch folgenden URL probieren: http://127.0.0.1/


----------



## mechtempler (4. April 2005)

Also ich habe als OS Windows XP SP1a

Das steht im Error log:

Mon Apr 04 20:22:06 2005] [notice] Apache/2.0.53 (Win32) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Apr 04 20:22:06 2005] [notice] Server built: Feb 10 2005 06:11:34
[Mon Apr 04 20:22:06 2005] [notice] Parent: Created child process 2472
[Mon Apr 04 20:22:06 2005] [notice] Child 2472: Child process is running
[Mon Apr 04 20:22:06 2005] [notice] Child 2472: Acquired the start mutex.
[Mon Apr 04 20:22:06 2005] [notice] Child 2472: Starting 250 worker threads.
[Mon Apr 04 20:26:53 2005] [notice] Parent: Received shutdown signal -- Shutting down the server.
[Mon Apr 04 20:26:53 2005] [notice] Child 2472: Exit event signaled. Child process is ending.
[Mon Apr 04 20:26:54 2005] [notice] Child 2472: Released the start mutex
[Mon Apr 04 20:26:55 2005] [notice] Child 2472: Waiting for 250 worker threads to exit.
[Mon Apr 04 20:26:55 2005] [notice] Child 2472: All worker threads have exited.
[Mon Apr 04 20:26:55 2005] [notice] Child 2472: Child process is exiting
[Mon Apr 04 20:26:55 2005] [notice] Parent: Child process exited successfully.
[Mon Apr 04 20:29:08 2005] [notice] Apache/2.0.53 (Win32) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Apr 04 20:29:08 2005] [notice] Server built: Feb 10 2005 06:11:34
[Mon Apr 04 20:29:08 2005] [notice] Parent: Created child process 3344
[Mon Apr 04 20:29:08 2005] [notice] Child 3344: Child process is running
[Mon Apr 04 20:29:08 2005] [notice] Child 3344: Acquired the start mutex.
[Mon Apr 04 20:29:08 2005] [notice] Child 3344: Starting 250 worker threads.
[Mon Apr 04 20:34:10 2005] [notice] Parent: Received shutdown signal -- Shutting down the server.
[Mon Apr 04 20:34:10 2005] [notice] Child 3344: Exit event signaled. Child process is ending.
[Mon Apr 04 20:34:11 2005] [notice] Child 3344: Released the start mutex
[Mon Apr 04 20:34:12 2005] [notice] Child 3344: Waiting for 250 worker threads to exit.
[Mon Apr 04 20:34:12 2005] [notice] Child 3344: All worker threads have exited.
[Mon Apr 04 20:34:12 2005] [notice] Child 3344: Child process is exiting
[Mon Apr 04 20:34:12 2005] [notice] Parent: Child process exited successfully.
[Mon Apr 04 21:24:05 2005] [notice] Apache/2.0.53 (Win32) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Apr 04 21:24:05 2005] [notice] Server built: Feb 10 2005 06:11:34
[Mon Apr 04 21:24:05 2005] [notice] Parent: Created child process 2860
[Mon Apr 04 21:24:05 2005] [notice] Child 2860: Child process is running
[Mon Apr 04 21:24:05 2005] [notice] Child 2860: Acquired the start mutex.
[Mon Apr 04 21:24:05 2005] [notice] Child 2860: Starting 250 worker threads.

 Vielleciht kannste damit was anfangen.

Mfg Mechtempler


----------

